# Zertz Noise



## insane (Jan 12, 2007)

This is my first Specialized bike (2006 Roubaix Pro leftover) and I was wondering if the creaks and noises I am hearing are from the Zertz inserts. It seems that the noises are heard when I go over bumpy terrain or when I bounce in the seat. Everything on the bike is tight and the ride is amazing - without a doubt the best bike I have eve owned.


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

NO. Probably loose seatpost, stem, bar, saddle, etc.


----------



## Ardent (Mar 25, 2007)

Seconded. The zertz stuff is silent. You've just started down the road of how to diagnose where on earth the noise is coming from on a creaky bicycle, that's all. Simple answer: Check, lubricate, and loosen and retighten absolutely everything.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Thanks for the replies - it's out to the garage to recheck and tighten.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Check the seat post...My wife I have 07 Roubaix Experts, both were getting that type of creaking...Swapped out seatposts and mine went way...Her's was still present. We discovered that if we raised the post her creak would go away. We cut the post down, to it's proper size (it was long) and the sound was gone. All we think is that there is a piece of carbon layup in the seat tube that was causing the problem.


----------



## linuxted (Apr 2, 2006)

insane said:


> This is my first Specialized bike (2006 Roubaix Pro leftover) and I was wondering if the creaks and noises I am hearing are from the Zertz inserts. It seems that the noises are heard when I go over bumpy terrain or when I bounce in the seat. Everything on the bike is tight and the ride is amazing - without a doubt the best bike I have eve owned.


Just got back from a ride myself and found that my waterbottle (plastic) was rubbing on the cage (plastic and rubber (Specialized cage) ) and am now considering replacing them with something stiffer (good ol' aluminum)

Just a thought


----------

